# world of wheels wowsport 10 speed question



## donp (Feb 2, 2016)

I found this bike in the trash, and have run into nothing but dead ends trying to find info about it. the head badge says WOW on the top, and world of wheels underneath. the script on the side says wowsport. I can't find anything on the net about this bike, other than a bike shop in modesto California, but hey said they never built this bike. it is a 1980's, maybe early 90's model judging by it's component group. it's not a high end light weight. just a basic steel frame with all aluminum components. this bike was a basket case when I pulled it out of the trash, but I decided to make it a winter project and turn it into a rider just for some thing to do. it's pretty close to being done. just gotta get new tires, new chain, and bar tape. this bike looked like it laid outside for years. chain and spokes were extremely rusty. cables were so bad they just disintegrated when I tried to move them.  if you know anything about these bikes, please let me know.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2016)

here's a quote borrowed from a CR search that identifies your bike as imported from the other coast, and offers other google groups to search
._..More likely a brand associated with some importer/shop/chain in Virginia or West Virginia...it MAY stand for "World of Wheels", but maybe not, and probably no relation to that Modesto shop. There's a thread or two in the Bikeforums Classic and Vintage subforum that kicks this around, go there and make a search. You'll see that a metallic lavender was the most common (maybe the ONLY) color and the quality looks quite high for a mass-produced Japanese frame of this vintage, I mean even better than we expect._


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 4, 2016)

donp said:


> I found this bike in the trash, and have run into nothing but dead ends trying to find info about it. the head badge says WOW on the top, and world of wheels underneath.




I can't tell much from your pics other than it has Dia-Compe center pull calipers and a lugged frame. Please post close up pics of the bike and components if you want to know more. According to what I see posted about 1/3 down the page here it appears to be a mid to late '70s Japanese import with fairly nice components:

_"I have a Yellow "World of Wheels" 10 speed. It says made in Japan on the Seat stay by the Bottom bracket but no mention of type of tubing. Nicely lugged, Has Dia-Compe center pull brakes which according to Sheldon Brown puts it before 1980. It came with Arraya Alloy 27x1 1/4in wheels with Quick Realeases, Sunshine hubs, Cotterless 54/46 crank, SR seatpost,Sohrim Road Champion handlebars, DiaCompe forged stem, Suntour Compe -V Front Der, Sun Tour VGT Luxe Rear Der, And the Headset says Kuwahara Cycle."​_


----------



## T-Mar (Feb 4, 2016)

Agreed, this bicycle is probably a contract manufactured private label brand. From what I can make out in the pictures, it is an upper entry model from the mid to late 1970s. Headset lugs are typical of Kuwahara manufacture.  If so, the serial number will tell us for sure.


----------

